# first time smoking leg of lamb question



## squidsmoke (Dec 20, 2012)

I picked up a 6lb semi-bone in leg of lamb and its my first time cooking one in a smoker.  Anyone out there have any recipe suggestions? and/or any tips on the smoking process of it?

Thank you for your suggestions and happy holidays!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

I did one last month and used a SPOG (Salt Pepper Onion Garlic) rub. It was great. Though next time I may try to blend in some dried, chopped mint leaves since people usually compliment lamb with mint jellies and such.

Bone in legs are fun b/c you can really see how far the meat draws back on the bone while it cooked. Good luck!


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2012)

Garlic,EVO,rosemary,cbp,lemon zest. Punch a bunch of holes in it with a thin boning knife,put slice of garlic,small sprig rosemary,bit of lemon peel in each hole,rub EVO ,salt pepper.


----------

